
Ask HN: How would you build an online business without Google? - ehnto
This is not inflamatory, I am hoping for a pragmatic discussion.<p>I have noticed over my time working with online SaaS and ecommerce businesses that they are all at the behest of Google services, specifically their advertising and search apparatus. I have seen companies swing in revenue by huge margins when their ads get restricted or they fall put of favour of the search algorithms.<p>This strikes me as particularly fragile, and I am trying find ways to avoid or at least mitigate that reliance.<p>How are some of you seeing the risk assessed and mitigated in companies you are involved with?
======
CyberFonic
From the headline I thought you were referring to Google Cloud servers and
services.

Whether you like it or not, Google search, AdWords, etc do capture a huge
segment of the potential marketplace. Focusing on quality and relevance
instead of trying to game SEO might mitigate some of the extreme swings.

Establishing a strong presence on Facebook, Instagram, Twitter and even here
on HN, etc, might reduce your reliance on the GoogleSphere. Have to wonder
whether Bing and other lesser used search services might also be of value.
Have never looked into those.

Can't help noticing the amount of advertising that some web sites invest in
"traditional media". They probably only do it because it works for them.

------
ktpsns
As someone who loves the indiweb and all the self-hosted-cloud deploying
techniques, I would just run my own helpdesk/CRM if I had the urge to get
money by advertising whitespace on my website.

I would be happy doing so because I would no allow my clients to spy on my
visitors...

